# She's A Chucking It...



## Moetch (18/8/14)

Got my Plume veil today...thanks to Valley vapour ...
So now I have an Plume and a Kayfun 3.1...Totally different vaping experience though, the kayfun is the boss
of flavour IMO...but the plume She's chucking the vapour  and if you restrict her a little the flavour comes through...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## soofee (19/8/14)

3 things I need to ask...is it the Acerig clone ?? 
Does all the screws fit properly
Does your positive block spin around tOo much?


----------



## Yiannaki (19/8/14)

Nice one bud! the plumeveil sounds awesome!

@soofee , this is an Acerig clone. 

@JakesSA and @VapeGrrl have the Tobeco clone in stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (19/8/14)

soofee said:


> 3 things I need to ask...is it the Acerig clone ??
> Does all the screws fit properly
> Does your positive block spin around tOo much?


I have the same clone and yes the centre block does spin around but not too much and after a while you get used to it
All my screws fitted perfectly, it comes with long screws and short ones, I used the short ones for all connections
only issue, which is nothing to complain about but have to mention, the oring for the top cap is a bit loose and the fix is to use the black Oring it comes with but then it fits very snug and I like to take the top cap off and fill at the coils. 
All in all an excellent rda and I am very happy with mine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moetch (19/8/14)

As far as I know its a clone...the screws fit well and yes the positive block spins around when you tighten the screws, I haven't tried tightening 
the contact screw to see if it maybe tightens the positive block, maybe I should have a look see 

I kind of got used to the block turning because the Kayfun does the same....This plume veil chucks the vapour but it doesn't compare 
to the flavour of the kayfun...I like my flavour so swap between the two...looks like I need another device


----------



## Alex (19/8/14)

Moetch said:


> As far as I know its a clone...the screws fit well and yes the positive block spins around when you tighten the screws, I haven't tried tightening
> the contact screw to see if it maybe tightens the positive block, maybe I should have a look see
> 
> I kind of got used to the block turning because the Kayfun does the same....This plume veil chucks the vapour but it doesn't compare
> to the flavour of the kayfun...I like my flavour so swap between the two...looks like I need another device


 
Depending on the build though, the one I have running atm has some of the best flavour I've tasted from any device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (19/8/14)

Alex said:


> Depending on the build though, the one I have running atm has some of the best flavour I've tasted from any device.


Any plans to make it bottom fed for the reo?

Tell us more about the build you have?

PS would you be able to snap a pic or two with it on the grand for us?


----------



## Alex (19/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Any plans to make it bottom fed for the reo?
> 
> Tell us more about the build you have?
> 
> PS would you be able to snap a pic or two with it on the grand for us?


 
I might do it if @JakesSA is willing, he was bragging about making me a custom drip tip, wide bore too 

The build is a simple 26g, dual coil, 2mm ID, 0.5 ohm with rayon. There are so many setup options for airflow.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moetch (20/8/14)

Cool I will try this build


----------



## Alex (20/8/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (20/8/14)

Alex said:


>


Thanks for sharing @Alex

Looks good for size on the grand! Me like!


----------

